# RIP Starlight Kisses - 2015 NRCHA Snaffle Bit Futurity Champion



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Quarter Horse News reports she died on 4/30/16 from a rectal tear while at a breeding farm. Tragic loss of a talented mare. :frown_color:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Such sad news.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Im sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That is so sad.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Heartbreaking </3


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

A rectal tear at the breeding farm? Sounds like someone messed up. 

Still so sad.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Was she being bred by AI, or hand bred tot he stud?
Either way, looks like a possible law suit, although that won't help to bring her back!


----------

